# Mass Effect Trilogy coming to Xbox 360, PS3, PC



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2012)

So it looks like EA is doing a pretty sweet bundle for Mass Effect. As in all three games for $60. Really nicely packaged.

The package (image at the source) contains the three Mass Effect games in a premium foil box with exclusive art work as well. This stands to be pretty notable as the first Mass Effect game has only been released on the Xbox 360 and PC so far, with Microsoft's publishing of it serving as what many believed to be a block on other consoles.

The trilogy is coming to the Xbox 360 and PC on November 6th, and at a later date for the PS3.

 Source


----------



## emigre (Sep 26, 2012)

Time to sell my copy of Mass Effect 2.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally a GOTY release I can approve of?

Might even have to pick it back up as I did nothing after the first.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 26, 2012)

So...when is it coming to the wiiU?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome, I can finally play the ME series on my ps3.
Will be a blast since I didn't play any of them aside from an hours of mass effect 3 gameplay (full game demo from PS+)


----------



## Dork (Sep 26, 2012)

>inb4 PC version is Origin exclusive


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 26, 2012)

All 3 games for $60? Not bad at all.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 26, 2012)

Wever said:


> So...when is it coming to the wiiU?


Wii U should have gotten the trilogy instead, not the third game considering none of the other games appeared on a Nintendo platform.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2012)

I was already skeptical of Mass Effect 3 on the Wii u, but this kills it. This scenario seem oddly familiar to a 3ds
game and it would probably have the same effect.



Unless this is coming to the Wii u and I need to keep my mouth shut. 

Or at the very least, put both on the wii u separately.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2012)

couldn't they at least include all the dlc that has been previous so far? typical EA.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> couldn't they at least include all the dlc that has been previous so far? typical EA.



They didn't say if they are or not. Don't assume things.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 26, 2012)

Might be a good occasion to finally try/buy them.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 26, 2012)

That`s an amazing deal... I might get it for 360.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 26, 2012)

But not 3DS.
Not like I was expecting or even hoping for it..


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > couldn't they at least include all the dlc that has been previous so far? typical EA.
> ...



I don't expect them too but who knows at this point.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2012)

Better have a shitload of DLC in there somewhere...


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 26, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> couldn't they at least include all the dlc that has been previous so far? typical EA.


they are but you have to pay $14.99 to unlock it off the disc


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 26, 2012)

Buying this. I'm glad I don't have to go hunt each of these games down now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> Better have a shitload of DLC in there somewhere...



Even without the DLC, the three games for $60 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Rasas (Sep 26, 2012)

They didn't give you all the DLC with the PS3 port of Mass Effect 2 plus this is EA. One has to wonder how many discs there might be for the 360 version. Oh and they are planning more DLC for Mass Effect 3 so it might be hard to add them all if they haven't been completed yet.


----------



## EJames2100 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Whether or not this bundle is worth anything beyond fancy packaging depends on two things: Whether or not DLC is included, and whether or not you're buying it for the PS3. If DLC is included, well, that's around $60 or so right there, IIRC. If not, it's still not a deal for 360/PC players, at least not by the release date. 1 and 2 are under $19.99 each new, with prices dipping or BuyxGetxFree/Discounted sales during the holiday season; ME3 is already $30 or less at quite a few places (and it's gone down to $20 before) and it'll likely be $20 by November. That means buying the Trilogy pack costs you a few extra pennies for the special box.

EA/Bioware did a great bundle for Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition, to the point where buying the Awakening expansion alone costs more than the game, the expansion, and all the DLC released for the game combined. Hopefully, then, this bundle will include all the DLC, but EA being EA, I'm not setting my hopes too high.

Also, by fancy packaging I mean this shitty box art, courtesy of Amazon:


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2012)

So the PS3 is finally getting Mass Effect 1? How did they work out the publishing issue with Microsoft?

Anyway, this seems like a pretty damn awesome collection. It's seriously tempting, and I already own the games.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

I doubt the ps3 is getting mass effect 1 myself, but if it comes fair enough Still looking at the packaging etc, 60 bucks for the 3 games like Guild has said is a good deal. I would waffle on how leaving out the DLC is a horrible move blah blah blah but on my inital run of mass effect 2 (pirated copy without the dlc) never hindered my enjoyment of the game


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2012)

clarky said:


> I doubt the ps3 is getting mass effect 1 myself, but if it comes fair enough Still looking at the packaging etc, 60 bucks for the 3 games like Guild has said is a good deal. I would waffle on how leaving out the DLC is a horrible move blah blah blah but on my inital run of mass effect 2 (pirated copy without the dlc) never hindered my enjoyment of the game



Going by another source...



> The Trilogy is being released for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC, and yes, that means that the original Mass Effect is finally coming to the PS3. For PlayStation owners who have already played the second and third games and just want to find out what they missed in the first, a standalone version of Mass Effect will also be released on the PlayStation Network.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt the ps3 is getting mass effect 1 myself, but if it comes fair enough Still looking at the packaging etc, 60 bucks for the 3 games like Guild has said is a good deal. I would waffle on how leaving out the DLC is a horrible move blah blah blah but on my inital run of mass effect 2 (pirated copy without the dlc) never hindered my enjoyment of the game
> ...



consider me shot down...one of the few cards I would have expected MS to keep close to its chest


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm somewhat biased. I mention DLC because I got the Platinum Hits Edition of Mass Effect for the 360 that came with EVERY piece of DLC for that game. From a retail store. For $9.99.

So... step it up EA.

Pls?


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh come on! No Wii U version!!! Give me this instead of ME3


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 26, 2012)

Perfect. First AC Ezio Trilogy, now ME collection. Will get the PS3 version for sure.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Oh come on! No Wii U version!!! Give me this instead of ME3


Apparently adding tablet features to three games rather than just one, plus porting them over, was deemed not profitable in the long run.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm curious as to how they got the ME1 license. I guess the contract for ME1 ran out or something?

Great deal. DLC included or not, for 60 bucks, you get one hell of a franchise with artwork and everything included. Hell the DLC isn't even that impressive anyways, well, aside from ME3's DLC but that kinda goes against the story of ME3, so it's a double edged sword. But still, 60 bucks? Wow.

I already own ME2 and ME3, I'm totally buying this. THIS is a collectors edition. THIS is a special edition. THIS is a GOTY edition. Good job EA and BioWare. You got my money already.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm curious as to how they got the ME1 license. I guess the contract for ME1 ran out or something?
> 
> Great deal. DLC included or not, for 60 bucks, you get one hell of a franchise with artwork and everything included. Hell the DLC isn't even that impressive anyways, well, aside from ME3's DLC but that kinda goes against the story of ME3, so it's a double edged sword. But still, 60 bucks? Wow.
> 
> I already own ME2 and ME3, I'm totally buying this. THIS is a collectors edition. THIS is a special edition. THIS is a GOTY edition. Good job EA and BioWare. You got my money already.



my guess would be the publishing deal has expired or EA found some loophole which probably involves renaming it or something just as silly eg Mass Effect-The Start


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 26, 2012)

Where can I pre-order this?


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Where can I pre-order this?



Xbox 360 preorder right here


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I pre-order this?
> ...



I have a PS3 but thanks anyway. 

EDIT: Found the PS3 version in the search results.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds like a preorder to me.
I wonder if the PS3 edition will be 3 separate games on 3 separate discs or 3 games on one disc, or some other odd arrangement...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 27, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Sounds like a preorder to me.
> I wonder if the PS3 edition will be 3 separate games on 3 separate discs or 3 games on one disc, or some other odd arrangement...



Way too much content for one disc. This was posted before if you're curious about what it will look like...




Spoiler






EJames2100 said:


>


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Way too much content for one disc. This was posted before if you're curious about what it will look like...



Keep in mind he asked about the PS3 version, Mass Effect 2 came on one bluray and I reckon they could fit all the content on one disc with a dual layer bluay

edit

upon some research I see ME2 on the PS3 was 12.4GB and ME3 was 13.63GB. Would use  26.03GB together, more than enough space for ME1


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 27, 2012)

I just bought ME new for $5, I can get ME2 new for $10, and I'm pretty sure I saw ME3 for $30.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a preorder to me.
> ...



I wonder if that's the Xbox version or what. Like why are there 2 ME2 discs and 2 ME3 discs.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Way too much content for one disc. This was posted before if you're curious about what it will look like...
> ...


Most PS3 games use single-layer Blu-rays. So you're talking 25GB per disc.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Way too much content for one disc. This was posted before if you're curious about what it will look like...
> ...


Plus any DLC they will add. So at least 2 discs for the PS3 version or some serious compression.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



*IF *they add in any DLC. and keep in mind most of the DLC for ME2 was already on the disc. unless you are telling me for the dlc for all 3 ME games eats up 10 gigs or so


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> Lurker2 said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...


I really fucked up on that one. Ya, they can most likely fit all the content on one dual layer blu-ray disc most likely regardless on whenever or not it has all the DLC.
500mb for Mass Effect 1 DLC
1.5GB for Mass Effect 2 DLC
5gb Mass Effect 3 DLC


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

YayMii said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Final Fantasy XIII=41.1 GB
God Of War 3=31.1 GB
Heavy Rain-Move Edition-26.6 GB
Kill Zone 3-44GB
Metal Gear Solid 4-30GB
Resistance 3-34.9GB
UFC Undistubed-41GB
Uncharted 3-45GB


and guess what they all have in common? they are on a single disc and *DUAL LAYERED!*


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Sep 27, 2012)

I started ME1 for PC and never finished it. I think I honestly prefer console gaming just because of the controller... I might just have to pick this up when it comes up.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I started ME1 for PC and never finished it. I think I honestly prefer console gaming just because of the controller... I might just have to pick this up when it comes up.


Get the Windows controller?

Or hell, just get a wired Xbox controller and you're set.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > I started ME1 for PC and never finished it. I think I honestly prefer console gaming just because of the controller... I might just have to pick this up when it comes up.
> ...



ME1 on the pc doesn't support game pads by itself. The game was reconfigured to work better with a k+m combo. While you can use gamepad emulation to run it, the controls are only good, not great


----------



## YayMii (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> /snip


I said "most", not "all". Sure, those games are on dual layer, but that doesn't mean that this will be.


ShadowSoldier said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > I started ME1 for PC and never finished it. I think I honestly prefer console gaming just because of the controller... I might just have to pick this up when it comes up.
> ...


Isn't the Windows controller just a wired Xbox controller with a driver disc (unless you're talking about the Logitech F series or any other third-party controller)?


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 27, 2012)

YayMii said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > /snip
> ...


Or you could pay $16 and get the Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver for Windows.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 27, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Or you could pay $16 and get the Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver for Windows.


I got one of those and my dog broke it...and I can't find them in local stores anymore


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

YayMii said:


> I said "most", not "all". Sure, those games are on dual layer, but that doesn't mean that this will be.


so you miss the whole point of this *COULD* fit on a single bluray?


----------



## YayMii (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> so you miss the whole point of this *COULD* fit on a single bluray?


Still wouldn't matter though. Collections like this usually still have all the games on seperate discs regardless of whether they'd fit on a single disc or not.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

That is all I have left to say on the matter


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> EnigmaXtreme said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on! No Wii U version!!! Give me this instead of ME3
> ...


Who said anything bout needing to use the tablet, thats what the pro controllers for


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

YayMii said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > /snip
> ...



Is it? I thought it was all just one controller. Alright, then just get the Xbox controller.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 27, 2012)

YayMii said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > so you miss the whole point of this *COULD* fit on a single bluray?
> ...


Most of Sony's collections would like a word with you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > EnigmaXtreme said:
> ...


They wouldn't publish a WiiU game that doesn't use the WiiU tablet controller in any way, it's pretty simple when you think about it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

EA is fucking stupid. They give the Wii U only ME3 while some trilogy comes out on the PS3/360/PC. Who in their right mind would get the Wii U version?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> EA is fucking stupid. They give the Wii U only ME3 while some trilogy comes out on the PS3/360/PC. Who in their right mind would get the Wii U version?



Probably people who have a Wii U


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 27, 2012)

um are the graphics updated for me1 for ps3?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> um are the graphics updated for me1 for ps3?



Why would they be? All three games use the same engine.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> EA is fucking stupid. They give the Wii U only ME3 while some trilogy comes out on the PS3/360/PC. Who in their right mind would get the Wii U version?



can agree, seen a rumour (and keep in mind rumour) that EA has no faith in Mass Effect 3 on the Wii U selling so that is why they are holding back the trilogy..yet if ME3 does become a success they are willing to bring the rest over. Don't know about you that the idea seems somewhat daft


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> can agree, seen a rumour (and keep in mind rumour) that EA has no faith in Mass Effect 3 on the Wii U selling so that is why they are holding back the trilogy..yet if ME3 does become a success they are willing to bring the rest over. Don't know about you that the idea seems somewhat daft


And when the game doesn't sell because it's a ripoff, EA will say that Wii U owners don't want their core games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> can agree, seen a rumour (and keep in mind rumour) that EA has no faith in Mass Effect 3 on the Wii U selling so that is why they are holding back the trilogy..yet if ME3 does become a success they are willing to bring the rest over. Don't know about you that the idea seems somewhat daft



In their defense, does anyone have faith of ME3 on the Wii U? It's a game that's heavily dependent upon its successors, it has a pretty diehard fanbase that would have gotten it at/near launch, and it has had bad publicity with the ending since then (and still some criticism with the new endings). If anything I'd be shocked if they were optimistic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In their defense, does anyone have faith of ME3 on the Wii U? It's a game that's heavily dependent upon its successors, it has a pretty diehard fanbase that would have gotten it at/near launch, and it has had bad publicity with the ending since then (and still some criticism with the new endings). If anything I'd be shocked if they were optimistic.


With all respect to the story-side of the franchise. ME3's entirely capable of "selling itself" with the multiplayer feature alone. I mean, it's pretty damn stellar.

As for the "collection" the WiiU isn't getting, I'd wager that the cost of porting two more titles exceeded the possible income that could be made from selling them. Not only that, ME1 and ME2 are available on PC, so WiiU users shouldn't have a difficulty in catching up with the storyline, even if they don't own other consoles.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> As for the "collection" the WiiU isn't getting, I'd wager that the cost of porting two more titles exceeded the possible income that could be made from selling them. Not only that, ME1 and ME2 are available on PC, so WiiU users shouldn't have a difficulty in catching up with the storyline, even if they don't own other consoles.


The engine is already up and running with ME1 and ME2. Bringing those two games wouldn't rally cost much.

A trilogy would likely have sold better and would have been better value to consumers than releasing an old port.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In their defense, does anyone have faith of ME3 on the Wii U?



I do and I don't agree with you on this. I remember people having the same concerns when ME2 came to the PS3 a year after the 360 and PC versions came out. I know the PS3 version ran on an early version of the ME3 engine (or was it actually the ME3 engine? i'm not suire) but EA did make up the value of it by throwing in a good chunk of DLC for free and the comic to help new comers to the series.

But yes, most people who are fans of the series now have probably played them in some form one way or another

But on the flip side there are people out there who have not even touched a ME game, they may start with this and work there way back

but on a serious note, no, I don't think this will sell the numbers the previous 3 versions did



Guild McCommunist said:


> It's a game that's heavily dependent upon its *successors*



surely you mean predecessor?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> The engine is already up and running with ME1 and ME2. Bringing those two games wouldn't rally cost much.
> 
> A trilogy would likely have sold better and would have been better value to consumers than releasing an old port.


They'd have to add touchpad functionality, and that equals work. To be precise, three times the work they're having with just ME3.

It doesn't matter if the games are on the same engine - they have intricate differences which perhaps necessitate porting them separately... Not to mention that ME1 and ME2 were out for years now and most people already played them.

Don't get me wrong - I'm all for a collection on the WiiU, it's just that it's apparently financially unreasonable for the developers.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2012)

So the first ME game is finally coming to PS3?
Hell yeah, I'm glad I waited!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 27, 2012)

I've yet to have bothered with ME3 because I haven't bothered to finished ME2. No way would most Nintendo gamers jump straight to a 3rd game that is so dependent on the first two...why would they pay full price for it? Multiplayer certainly isn't worth it.

This release for me feel like EA farting something out quickly in a hope that it'll fail so they can justify not supporting Wii U. Even Activision are putting more effort into CoD (said to be the best looking and having the best modes of the console versions) which is saying something for that cheap ass publisher.

Ok I get that doing ME1-3 is easier for 360/PS3/PC seeing well it's already done (PS3 just needs a port of the first hence why that version will be release later) but it seems stupid of EA to not cancel ME3 Wii U and release the trilogy on Wii U with its added Wii U features sometime next year.  ME3 is launching against Nintendo titles that'll always outsell it, ZombieU, CoDBO2 & AC3...these will be new titles whereas ME3 is kinda considered "old" and not only that EA are charging full price for it...EA have fucked up with this, I'll be surprised if it is in the top 15 best selling Wii U titles of this period.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The engine is already up and running with ME1 and ME2. Bringing those two games wouldn't rally cost much.
> ...


The touch-pad functionality with ME3 solely consists of the inventory and map on the GamePad as well as off-screen play (which Vigil said "took a programmer two lines of code and five minutes" to get up and running). Hardly any work.

Sure it'll cost more to produce (with the engine already up and running, it won't be ridiculously expensive, though) but the trilogy would likely sell better than an old port of a game that everyone who wanted to play likely already played.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Sure it'll cost more to produce (with the engine already up and running, it won't be ridiculously expensive, though) but the trilogy would have likely sold better than an old port of a game that everyone who wanted to play likely already played.


You could say that about a lot of the WiiU titles. Batman: Arkham City? Why not Assylum and City? Assassin's Creed 3? Why not Assassin's Creed Collection?

At the end of the day, this is a minor complaint, and ME3 is a relatively new game, not an old port.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it'll cost more to produce (with the engine already up and running, it won't be ridiculously expensive, though) but the trilogy would have likely sold better than an old port of a game that everyone who wanted to play likely already played.
> ...


I never said that I approved of Arkham City: Armored Edition. And Assassin's Creed 3 is a multiplatform game, not an old port. There's a difference.


I'm just angry that EA decided to screw over potential Wii U owners by only bringing over ME3 when they're releasing a trilogy on the 360/PS3/PC.
(that and the fact that i won't be able to play me1 from the comfort of my bed thanks to off-screen play.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> that and the fact that i won't be able to play me1 from the comfort of my bed thanks to off-screen play. ):


...so there's this thing called laptops... 

Shouldn't you be happy that the WiiU gets "big titles" from "big developers" rather than complain that you're not getting a collection of two old games that are released on numerous platforms and one recent game?

Do note that releasing a trilogy on PS3/360/PC only means porting ME1 to the PS3 - nothing more, nothing less. With the WiiU, you have to port both ME1 and ME2.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 27, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...


Most of Sony's collections are made up of remastered PS2 games. If you exclude those, almost all of the remaining collections, such as Killzone, inFamous, Uncharted, and God of War (even though it included a remaster of GoW1+2 on one disc), came on multiple discs.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > that and the fact that i won't be able to play me1 from the comfort of my bed thanks to off-screen play. ):
> ...


Gaming laptops are expensive and can't be held comfortably like a handheld. :/

But I don't think year-old ports of games from other platforms help a library. "Big titles" to me are actual multiplatform games and good third-party exclusives.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gaming laptops are expensive and can't be held comfortably like a handheld. :/


...c'mon.

The laptop I'm using now cost me about 500 pounds and it plays contemporary games full-speed - you don't *need* a gaming laptop to play games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 28, 2012)

guess that rules out Mass Effect IV...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> EA is fucking stupid. They give the Wii U only ME3 while some trilogy comes out on the PS3/360/PC. Who in their right mind would get the Wii U version?



..Me


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Gaming laptops are expensive and can't be held comfortably like a handheld. :/
> ...


Well you can't really lie down and hold a 5+ pound laptop into the air. Comfort factor in play there.

Playing games with this in bed,







>>>>>

Using this.







In fact, I have to say that off-screen play is one of the best things about the Wii U controller. I play on handhelds most of the time because of the convenience factor and having the option to play a full console game on the controller while lying in bed is really awesome.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 28, 2012)

1. Put laptop on laps - where it belongs.
2. Hold controller.
3. Profit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 1. Put laptop on laps - where it belongs.
> 2. Hold controller.
> 3. Profit.


...not as comfortable. ;o


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 28, 2012)

I think the best thing EA could do with the Wii U version is selling it for €/$29. That way it wouldn't be such a rip off.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 28, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > In their defense, does anyone have faith of ME3 on the Wii U?
> ...



I still have doubts on the PS3 version of ME2. Well, until i heard of this. Maybe I'm just a purist but if you want to play Mass Effect, you play them all. In order. Not counting spin offs.

And yes I meant predecessors, sorry. My brain farted.


----------



## Splych (Sep 28, 2012)

November 6? That's a pretty nice combo, might buy this since I've never played the Mass Effect series and have heard mixed reviews for it, so I'd like to see for myself!


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> snip



I agree with what you are getting at, I mean the Phoenix Wright games in my opinion would seem lost to someone if they didn't start from the fist game due to the connecting plot lines, but it would never be enough to say you couldn't enjoy the game without playing the ones that went before it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 28, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> guess that rules out Mass Effect IV...



Not necessarily but it wouldn't involve Shepard. BioWare said Mass Effect is alive but Shepard's story is done.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Batman: Arkham City?


In their defends, they didn't release collections of them on other consoles at a cheaper price or put a $60
price tag without adding the dlc with it.

They added all the dlc, very good game pad controls integration and noticeably up the look of the game.

If Mass Effect Trilogy have all the dlc added, it would be even a bigger kick to the one who were/are buying
for the Wii U.



soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Put laptop on laps - where it belongs.
> ...


Yeah, not even nearly and I can be comfortable in more positions then a laptop too.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 28, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Mass Effect Trilogy have all the dlc added, it even bigger kick to the one who were/are buying
> for the Wii U.


I hate to ask you this KingVamp but source?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Mass Effect Trilogy have all the dlc added, it even bigger kick to the one who were/are buying
> ...


Sorry, I meant if.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh was really hoping it would have the DLC included.


YayMii said:


> Most of Sony's collections are made up of remastered PS2 games. If you exclude those, almost all of the remaining collections, such as Killzone, inFamous, Uncharted, and God of War (even though it included a remaster of GoW1+2 on one disc), came on multiple discs.


Well actually I was wrong most Sony collections are multi disc(PS1, PS2, PS3) while third party collections are generally on a single disc unless size stops them. Regardless this is a third party company and you can't be absolutely certain if it will be on one disc, two or even three.

Lets just agree they can probably fit it on to one disc if they wanted to but might choose not to due to the amount of coding versus disc cost.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> EnigmaXtreme said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on! No Wii U version!!! Give me this instead of ME3
> ...


Screw the tablet, just play with the regular controller and have a nice floating logo that says "Mass Effect" on the tablet screen, just for aesthetics!

I'd rather have that than nothing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > EnigmaXtreme said:
> ...



Then people would complain about it not being "Wii U tailored" and the Wii U gang will end up being as whiny and bitchy as the PC crowd.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry if this was asked already, but the trilogy will include the DLC's too?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Sorry if this was asked already, but the trilogy will include the DLC's too?



It's unknown at this point and it most definitely won't include all the ME3 DLC. Only two of them are out (From Ashes which was launch and Leviathan which came out recently) and Omega is still being rumored/revealed. There's probably more after that too.


----------

